# 94 Xj Plow Install



## JOE LP (Oct 26, 2006)

Hello, 
Im a newbee to the site and have a question I hope you guys can answer. I have a 94 jeep cherokee 4.0lt 4x4 auto 2dr sport. I just bought a Meyers plow from my boss who had it installed on a 91 cherokee. He gave me 2 big frt brackets to mount the plow to the frt of my cherokee but I cant figure out how they bolt on. He doesnt know either because the plow was bought new in 95 and installed by the people who he bought it from, then we in our shop uninstalled the mounts and plow and its been sitting in our garage for close to 8 yrs untouched. I checked the hyd and elect. stuff and to my surprise the pump is still working and the 3 cyl. (up/down, and the 2 left and right tilt) are fine and dont leak. My problem is I cant find any info on how to install the brackets or even a pic of these type of mounts. One is just the bottom mount where the plow quick release pins go for the back of the plow and the other looks like where the plow motor/pump mounts. I hope someone can help a new guy out on this. This plow is in like new condition and was only used to plow a 200yrd drive way maybe 6 total times before uninstalled and stored.
Thanks
Joe


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

maybe go to a meyers dealer ?


----------



## StorksAuto (Sep 17, 2006)

If you give me your email I can email you the file with the mounting instructions and pictures
[email protected]


----------



## JOE LP (Oct 26, 2006)

StorksAuto said:


> If you give me your email I can email you the file with the mounting instructions and pictures
> [email protected]


my email is 
[email protected]
I would really appreciate it. I tried calling Meyers for two days straight and couldn't get a answer from anyone or a call back. When I did talk to someone, I was told it was to old and they didn't have the mounting instructions available.
Thanks
Joe


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

yep i remeber that calling them they dont answer there phone i have a curtis they answer the phone wesport


----------



## JOE LP (Oct 26, 2006)

StorksAuto, 
big thumbs up for the help and the parts. Thanks again.


----------

